# Cheap Slingshot



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive just ordered a cheap slingshot off ebay, it says stainless steel, and i paid a grand price of £5 for it with free postage, it comes with a set of tubes, 
it should be here in 14 days, when it comes i will do a review on it, and mite even shoot the forks with 14mm lead balls with a set of gammekeeper bands, 
cheers jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Ive just ordered a cheap slingshot off ebay, it says stainless steel, and i paid a grand price of £5 for it with free postage, it comes with a set of tubes,
> it should be here in 14 days, when it comes i will do a review on it, and mite even shoot the forks with 14mm lead balls with a set of gammekeeper bands,
> cheers jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i had a cheap copy of the scorpion a few months ago, it was only about £6 from china, i clamped it in the vice and shot it about 100 times with 12mm lead, and even got the hammer on it and all it did was bend a little hahahaah,


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

John I had the same and I split it in half with ammo









They all say stainless steel but I bet it aint,should be ok to shoot with tho


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have a few similar ones I paid about the same for.

Biggest issue I had with them was the casting marks and poor finishing quality.

Might be worth getting some fine grit wet'n'dry paper to polish up the top loops a bit, especially the slot where you insert the bands. The ones I have all came with rather sharp edges on that slot. Some of the casting marks were razor sharp contributing to the first set of bands failing after a hand full of shots.

They we're all sold as 'stainless steel' however, last time I checked, stainless steel doesn't flake off. My money is on them being a zinc alloy with nickel coating.

*"The pain of disappointment is remembered long after the joy of a cheap price is forgotten"*

*


gamekeeper john said:



i had a cheap copy of the scorpion a few months ago, it was only about £6 from china, i clamped it in the vice and shot it about 100 times with 12mm lead, and even got the hammer on it and all it did was bend a little hahahaah,

Click to expand...

*
I've got one of those things too. Absolutely the most uncomfortable thing I have ever shot with!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Zinc is what they're 100% Hwark









[edit] Ah yes the scorpion King I remember it well


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Zinc is what they're 100% Hwark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall you made some very Fond Memories while you were Bashing that one in. Very Nice.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't remeber who did this - a guy using claw bar to smash his dankung into pieces after he knew it's zinc .


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The thing is if you flip these type of slingshots they would last for years, its very very rare i have a fork hit, i am going to shoot this one with a 14mm steel ball, cos lead is softer, i will shoot it with hunting bands at 5feet, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi every one 
Most of the real DangKung are S/Steel lost wax cast? so you get what you pay for
A lot of the cheap copeys NOT ALL I ADD are ZINC that has been plated with chrome to make it look like S?Steel
they will stand some missuse but will fail in time.
There is a market for cheap and our frends from china will accommodate it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@Darrell yes I have fond memories of that destruction shoot,the video was removed by my mistake









I may fine it and put it back up









BTW I researched before I purchased and even some vendors swore blind it was stainless steel..BS


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

has anyone seen this? http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/archive/danger-faked-zinc-alloy-slingshots-from-china__o_t__t_504.html
dont know if i would trust one?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

horrible 'scorpion'.

zinc breaks soon or later.

I never buy those cheap stuff from ebay.


----------

